# If I wanted a Anglo Saxon Army how could I go about it?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm feeling very patriotic atm, I want an army that feels very ancient english, before the french got involved  and it got me wondering how I could transfer this onto the table top, any suggestions?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Warhammer ancient battles would deal with that, but the best normal Warhammer group you could easily use Chaos Warriors for that.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

a saxon army...mmh. you could use chaos, with historical models representing the various warriors. Empire is too 1500 ish...bretonnia is too cavalry-ish...Warhammer ancient battles would be the best rulewise, but it is not supported and played at all.
Those could be good models:
http://store.warlordgames.com/collections/germanic-tribes
http://store.warlordgames.com/collections/dark-ages


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

If you're looking the WFB route, Marauder-centric Chaos army:

1) Marauder infantry: sword & board units and great weapon units.

2) Chaos warhounds for the dogs that follow along. Maybe the jarls personal hunting dogs.

3) Minimal marauder cav: spears & sheilds. Maybe armor as well.

4) Heroes can range from bare chested berserker w/ great weapon to armored up w/ personal body guard. Avatars of War have 2 very nice marauder models that would be AWESOME characters.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or you could use the Dwarf Army book. You get Shield wall, runic weapons, two handed weapons, and heavy armored Thanes. Just very tall, slender dwarfs.


----------

